# Download Assembly manual?



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know a place to download a assembly manual to a 1963 Impala? 

I got this:







But i dont think its that good...


----------



## joe64ss (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 12 2008, 09:47 AM~9923446
> *Does anyone know a place to download a assembly manual to a 1963 Impala?
> 
> I got this:
> ...


You have no other choices. :uh: 

GM only made one version, and that is the one everyone uses to print thier version albeit with a different cover.  

Sounds like you need a 1961 Workshop manual and 1963 supplement.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah what he said.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Feb 13 2008, 08:38 AM~9931931
> *You have no other choices.  :uh:
> 
> GM only made one version, and that is the one everyone uses to print thier version albeit with a different cover.
> ...


I have the 64 Assembly Manual (like the one pictured), as well as the 61 Workshop Manual with the 64 Supplement, and if you're looking for accurate measurements, the assembly manual should definitely give you what you're looking for... I don't see how that thing could get better :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Feb 13 2008, 07:38 AM~9931931
> *You have no other choices.  :uh:
> 
> GM only made one version, and that is the one everyone uses to print thier version albeit with a different cover.
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Allright. Thanks for answers, got to try figure this shit out.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe64ss_@Feb 13 2008, 04:38 PM~9931931
> *You have no other choices.  :uh:
> 
> GM only made one version, and that is the one everyone uses to print thier version albeit with a different cover.
> ...


Is this the one?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 15 2008, 04:05 PM~9951174
> *Is this the one?
> 
> 
> ...


yes very helpfull


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

or try this

http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...68Chevindex.htm


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 16 2008, 09:09 AM~9956712
> *Thanks! :thumbsup:
> *


----------

